# Der eine, der nicht sterben wollte



## Howjin15 (5. August 2010)

Hallihallo liebe Buffies 

So beim Farmen von Kupfer in Mulgore kam mir die Frage:

Gibt es wohl nur 1 einzigen Mob der ALLE 5 jahre WoW Überlebt hat? Also kein einziges mal von einem Spieler getötet wurde? (Sollte keine Zukunfts mobs sondern welche aus Vanilla WoW noch sein)

Was denkt Ihr, welcher Mob könnte heut noch Leben?

Es zählen auch nur Mobs die wirklich Attackbar sind - keine NPC's!

Ich denke es wird nicht nur 1 geben, aber welcher könnte das sein? 

Edit wollte Fragen ob das Gleiche für Bergbauvorkommen und/oder Kräuter auch so sein könnte? Das es 1 oder mehr Bergbauvorkommen/Pflanzen gibt die noch nie abgebaut/gepflückt wurden 


/discuss


----------



## Epicor (5. August 2010)

Frage mich gerade, wie man auf so ne Idee kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lool ^^ 

Aber ich glaub nicht, dass es nur einen einzigen Mob gibt, der noch nie gekillt wurde. Liegt irgendwie in der Natur des Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 z.B. Gamon (in OG) ... man kann einfach nicht wiederstehen den zu killen ^^ genauso wirds auch bei den anderen Mobs sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yasira (5. August 2010)

Generell ist jeder Charakter, der nicht von einem Spieler gesteuert wird, ein NPC (Non-Player Character).

Mobs an sich, glaub ich kaum, aber diverse Questgeber, wie der abgelegene auf einem Berg im Brachland, werden es wohl bisher gemeistert haben zu überleben.


----------



## scana (5. August 2010)

wenn es so einen mob geben sollte, dann muss es einer sein, der

a) für keine quest benötigt wird,
b) sich in einem gebiet befindet, wo keine bergbauvorkommen oder kräuter gibt,
c) wertlos für die handwerker ist, also kein leder, stoff, schuppen oder sonstiges gibt
d) unsinnig wenig dropgeld gibt oder gar keins
e) elite ist
f) irgendwo ganz ganz abgelegen hinter nem haufen von anderen elite mobs steht
g) unscheinbar aussieht

mir fallen nur wenige gebiete ein wo man solche mobs finden könnte, aber ich schreibs hier nicht, weil es wird bestimmt einen lustigen menschen geben, der sofort hinreist und alle mobs dort ohne sinn und verstand abschlachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ehnoah (5. August 2010)

Wenn es einen gibt und hier gepostet wird lebt er nicht lang :-)


----------



## Lovac (5. August 2010)

Vllt so ne Schlange in den Sümpfen.


----------



## Blanvalet (5. August 2010)

Ich nehme an, das ist Van Cleef. Der ist doch wirklich nochnie gestorben!


----------



## Davatar (5. August 2010)

Ich tippe auf sonen Widder beim Spiessrutenlauf, da die zT gar nicht erst ins Tal runter gehn, bzw sehr selten.


----------



## Morvkeem (5. August 2010)

Mir fällt spontan der Bewahrer Remolus (wird der so geschrieben?) ein. 

Man kann ihn ja angrefen wenn man bei Zenarius als "im krieg" einstellt.

Und wenn nicht er speziell, dann irgend ein anderer auf der Mondlichtung.


----------



## Lokibu (5. August 2010)

Also ich glaub schon, dass es irgednwo ein Pixel gibt, das noch nicht gekillt wurde oder gesammelt etc. Meistens im Classicgebiet, wo man ohne Flugmount nich hinkommt. Allerdings wird sich das ändern.


----------



## Warcus (5. August 2010)

...oder ein Präriehund. Würde die gerne zähmen, als aggressives Jäger-Pet....


----------



## Shendria (5. August 2010)

Ich schätz mal irgendein Reh in Moonglade wirds wohl geschafft haben.... obwohl, die konnte man früher kürschnern *grübel*


----------



## Stone2k (5. August 2010)

was ist mit den mobs, die irgendwo in bäumen oder felsen festhängen und dadurch nicht angreifbar sind?


----------



## TheStormrider (5. August 2010)

Mir würde höchstens Saurfang einfallen!


----------



## INDICUS (5. August 2010)

Also wenn es einen Mob in WOW gibt der noch nicht einmal gekillt worden war würde ich sagen ein Mob in den Sümpfen des Elends an der Küste und gaaanz hoch oben


----------



## INDICUS (5. August 2010)

Ups nochwas am Flugplatz von IF die mobs sind sicher noch net gekillt worden^^


----------



## Topperharly (5. August 2010)

um die sache kurz zu machen ja gibt es. und ich weiß auch wo. Den drachen vor HDZ bzw, dem Eingang (für questreihe zepter der sandstürme oder so) der portet sich bei 20% hp einfach weg. ergo wurde er noch nie gekillt. (Klappt nur anzugreifen wenn man noch nicht neutral ist bei denen, oder auf "im krieg" stellt.


----------



## heiduei (5. August 2010)

vielleicht ein kleines tier in Hyjal, falls da durch zufall eines reingesetzt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkun666 (5. August 2010)

Die Trollsiedlung in Dunkelküste. Die Trolle sind bestimt noch nie gestorben.


----------



## heiduei (5. August 2010)

Perkun666 schrieb:


> Die Trollsiedlung in Dunkelküste. Die Trolle sind bestimt noch nie gestorben.



doch, ich bin da selbst mal hin und hab die alle gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkun666 (5. August 2010)

Hm ich habs nie dahingeschaft und ich hab seit clasic nen weg gesucht


----------



## Sarvan (5. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf sonen Widder beim Spiessrutenlauf, da die zT gar nicht erst ins Tal runter gehn, bzw sehr selten.



Ich bin über den Flughafen von icc mal zu den Bauernhöfen in den Bergen der Sumpflande, da mussten auch einige Widder dran glauben

Naja zum Thema: Ich würde erst mal sagen @Topperharly auf die Art Mobs ist das Thema nicht bezogen. Ich tippe jetz mal auf Verwüstete Lande-die faulende Narbe. Auch für Level 80er sind da ziemlich harte Brocken dabei... machen gut was an Schaden und haben glaub ich 60k Life rum. Das Gebiet ist ziemlich breit von daher meine ich, irgendwo dahinten in den Bergen, die ans Schlingendorntal grenzen geht Tag aus Tag ein einer auf und ab, der all die Jahre noch nicht getötet wurde.


----------



## Greuliro (5. August 2010)

Perkun666 schrieb:


> Hm ich habs nie dahingeschaft und ich hab seit clasic nen weg gesucht



Zum Trolldorf gibts einige Videos, wie man da hinkommt. War da auch schon.


----------



## Vindexa (5. August 2010)

In Westfall, südwestlich vom Eingang des Goldküstensteinbruchs, gibt es ein Zinnvorkommen, dass man nicht abbauen kann. Es ist weder im Steinbruch, noch darüber. Annahmehalber ist es irgendwie unter die Welt gerutscht. Es steht dort seit den 3 Jahren, die ich auf Shattrath unterwegs bin. Immer ist es da, noch nie konnte ich es abbauen. Ich glaube, seit dem Tag, an dem es gespawnt ist, wurde es noch nie abgebaut.


----------



## Trig (5. August 2010)

Wenn alle die Gegend genauso hassen wie ich, dann sind die Mobs in Feralas und Desolace alle noch nie gekillt worden....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Ernst, denke, dass alle killbaren NPC´s schon gekillt worden sind, wenn ich mir überlege, welche Aktionen wir schon gestartet haben... Solltet ihr nur halb soviel ähnliche Aktionen gemacht haben (mit anderen Zielen) dann waren schon alle down.
Außer natürlich Mobs, die sich dann portieren, auflösen, etc....


----------



## Vågor1 (5. August 2010)

Wenn ich von Menethil nach IF fliege, flieg ich jedesmal über einen Widder drüber der sich seinen Weg durch die Steilhänge bahnt.. ich glaube da kommt man als Spieler garnicht ran, von keiner Seite.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (5. August 2010)

Gibt bestimmt den einen oder anderen Mob der noch nie gekillt wurde. Ich würde dabei am ehesten auf irgendeinen Fisch o.Ä. tippen, der irgendwo weit draußen im Meer vor sich hin dümpelt, vllt. in irgendeinem Gebiet das aufgegeben wurde. Oder vllt. irgendein Viech auf der GM Island - war da zwar noch nie, aber die haben da bestimmt auch n paar neutrale Mobs.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. August 2010)

Das ist eine gute Frage. 
Also ich kann versichern das die drei Ratten vor dem Sturmwind AH nicht dazu gehören. Ich glaube diese zählen zu den am meisten Getöteten Mobs in WOW. 

Also nicht getötete Mobs. Ich denke es könnte vielleicht einer sein der in Desolace im Meer rumschwimmt. So eine Naga vielleicht. Alles was an Land ist denke ich ist mehrfach getötet worden. Nun ja ... vielleicht gibt es doch einen. Und zwar in den Östlichen Pestländern dort gibt es im Norden eine Zone mit Untoten Trollen. Dort ist eigentlich nichts außer den Untoten Trollen. Keine Instanz und kein Quest Ziel. Vielleicht hat einer der ganz hinten befindlichen Mobs dort überlebt.


----------



## Thastyla (5. August 2010)

@ Topperharly doch wurden sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mir fällt jetzt spontan nichts ein...


----------



## heiduei (5. August 2010)

Thastyla schrieb:


> @ Topperharly doch wurden sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaub schon das die mobs da gekillt wurden, da es eine q dafür gibt ... vielleicht irgendein mob in feralas ?


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (5. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> doch, ich bin da selbst mal hin und hab die alle gekillt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ma ne gaaanz doofe frage^^ wie kommt man eig. zu den trollen hin? o.O


----------



## Gruftpirscher (5. August 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Also nicht getötete Mobs. Ich denke es könnte vielleicht einer sein der in Desolace im Meer rumschwimmt. So eine Naga vielleicht. Alles was an Land ist denke ich ist mehrfach getötet worden. Nun ja ... vielleicht gibt es doch einen. Und zwar in den Östlichen Pestländern dort gibt es im Norden eine Zone mit Untoten Trollen. Dort ist eigentlich nichts außer den Untoten Trollen. Keine Instanz und kein Quest Ziel. Vielleicht hat einer der ganz hinten befindlichen Mobs dort überlebt.


Das kann ich verneinen...

Ich war da schon und habs einmal komplett geleert.. und ja: Komplett :-)

Meines Wissens nach gibts da aber doch einen Quest hin *grübel*


----------



## hunter22 (5. August 2010)

Naja sollte sich noch ein Mob finden geht das Rennen um den Firstkill los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (5. August 2010)

irgendein mob in desolace.


----------



## Soulii (5. August 2010)

hogger !


----------



## Tribola123 (5. August 2010)

INDICUS schrieb:


> Ups nochwas am Flugplatz von IF die mobs sind sicher noch net gekillt worden^^



Doch, von mir, auch schon zu Classiczeiten. Jumps sagen dir wohl nix, mh? Ach nee, 90% von denen wurden von Blizzard ja in BC iwann gefixt -.-'


----------



## Bighorn (5. August 2010)

Könnte mir den ein oder anderen Elitedämonen im süden von Winterquell vorstellen. 

Allerdings gibt es ja auch noch Trolle oberhalb von Eisenschmiede. Mir ist allerdings nicht bekannt das man dort hin kommt.


----------



## muddle (5. August 2010)

INDICUS schrieb:


> Ups nochwas am Flugplatz von IF die mobs sind sicher noch net gekillt worden^^



Stimmt leider nicht. War schon oben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith:
Gibt übrigens immernoch Möglichkeiten da hoch zu kommen.
Als magier mit EpicMount und Langsamer Fall, vieleicht gehts auch noch über Loch Modan, muss ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## heiduei (5. August 2010)

schaut auf youtube, da gibts genug beschreibungen ^^
notfalls schaut doch mal im fred "Geheimnisse der alten Welt " ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (5. August 2010)

Das wäre natürlich ein feines Easteregg, wenn derjenige, der nach 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 Jahren einen bis dato noch nie getöteten Mob killt, einen besonderen Titel bekommt, zumindestens bis zum nächsten Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (5. August 2010)

ok grenze es bitte auf EINEN server ein ... ein mob der auf einem server NIE angegriffen wurde, könnte auf einem anderen auf der täglichen farmliste stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long

edit:


Stevesteel schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich ein feines Easteregg, wenn derjenige, der nach 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 Jahren einen bis dato noch nie getöteten Mob killt, einen besonderen Titel bekommt, zumindestens bis zum nächsten Jahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich stells mir gerade vor ... man hat den patch installiert der die welt verändert, loggt sich ein und die erste nachricht im chatfenster lautet
"WORLD FIRST ... Deathwing hat (füge namen eines noch nie gekillten mobs ein) nach 5 jahren besiegt"
desshalb wollen ihn danach auch alle umbringen^^


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. August 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Menethil nach IF fliege, flieg ich jedesmal über einen Widder drüber der sich seinen Weg durch die Steilhänge bahnt.. ich glaube da kommt man als Spieler garnicht ran, von keiner Seite.




Ich glaube damit könntest du wirklich recht haben. Selbst wenn es ein Spieler schafft dort hin zu kommen hat er anderes zu tun als einen Widder um zu hauen. Dein Vorschlag liegt jedenfalls bei mir ganz weit vorne.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. August 2010)

Gruftpirscher schrieb:


> Das kann ich verneinen...
> 
> Ich war da schon und habs einmal komplett geleert.. und ja: Komplett :-)
> 
> Meines Wissens nach gibts da aber doch einen Quest hin *grübel*



Wo bei den Untoten Trollen in den Östlichen oder den Naga in Desolace? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

mhhh ich kann dir sagen welches mop es net ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eindeutig die ratten neben dem ah in sw xD

aber welches noch nie gekillt wurde mhhh
vllt ein so ein tier das im wasser von zul gurub rum gümmelt


----------



## Gruftpirscher (5. August 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Wo bei den Untoten Trollen in den Östlichen oder den Naga in Desolace? ^^


bei den Trollen :-)


----------



## Serawyn (5. August 2010)

Hi ihr,

Wie schauts den mit den Geistern "VOR" der Scholomance aus?

Man muss da ja erst diese Quest machen um so ein Schmuckstück zu erhalten, damit man die sehen kann (und ich meine nicht die zwei Questgeber davor, sondern die ganzen Leute die dann da rumlaufen inkl. dem Schmied).

Ich grüble gerade welcher Fraktion die angehören und welche man dafür auf "Im Krieg" stellen müsste um die angreifen zu können. Aber spontan würd ich jetzt mal sagen, wenns ein Mob geschafft haben sollte den Tod durch die Community zu entgehen, dann einer von denen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann auch sein, dass ichs grad total verpeile...

LGs

Sera


----------



## Aratos (5. August 2010)

Ich hab mal von diesem ominösen Hogger gehört...
Ich glaube den hat auch noch niemand gekillt! ;D


----------



## Kadika (5. August 2010)

Die Novizen in Scholomance die man nur mithilfe von AE Aggro machen kann und einen dann fast instant umhauen^^


----------



## Vanilecornet (5. August 2010)

Thorim,Hodir und Freya wurden ncoh nie gekillt bei 1% hp sit der kampf zu ende udn porten sich in die mitte


----------



## Kadika (5. August 2010)

Der TE fragte auch nach mobs die man killen kann aber nie gekillt wurden


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. August 2010)

Im Dämmerwald gibs ein Haus dort stehen Gegner (nur nicht sichtbar) die haben bestimmt die geringste Killrate


----------



## Lawler87 (5. August 2010)

Es gibt einen kleinen Fisch in dem Wracks von Schlingendorntal... der is schwer zu finden und ich selbst hab ich noch nicht gesehen

PS: (der is lvl 1, eine schaufigur)


----------



## Astherian (5. August 2010)

Eventuell der ein oder andere Rare Mob?


----------



## Morgwath (5. August 2010)

Anachronos ist noch nie gekillt worden, er despawned bevor seine hp 0% erreichen können.


----------



## Voltargon (5. August 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> um die sache kurz zu machen ja gibt es. und ich weiß auch wo. Den drachen vor HDZ bzw, dem Eingang (für questreihe zepter der sandstürme oder so) der portet sich bei 20% hp einfach weg. ergo wurde er noch nie gekillt. (Klappt nur anzugreifen wenn man noch nicht neutral ist bei denen, oder auf "im krieg" stellt.



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war Anachronos zu classiczeiten legbar. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (5. August 2010)

Epicor schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade, wie man auf so ne Idee kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Provoziert ja auch total dreist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ka, theoretisch ist alles beim Serverdown tot^^


----------



## Xela95 (5. August 2010)

Yasira schrieb:


> Generell ist jeder Charakter, der nicht von einem Spieler gesteuert wird, ein NPC (Non-Player Character).


FAIL NPC heißt Non Player controlled


----------



## Nomisno (5. August 2010)

INDICUS schrieb:


> Ups nochwas am Flugplatz von IF die mobs sind sicher noch net gekillt worden^^




Also ich hab alle umgenietet.

Nur nicht gestorben sind dort ind er nähe an einer winzigen klippe am a**** der welt im gebirge des sumpflandes, da sind 3 Bären. Ich wollte die einfach nicht killen. Die sidn so süß.


----------



## sullyy (5. August 2010)

ich denk mal wenn es einen mob gibt dann nur die die man nur innerhalb einer einzigen quest sehen kann und neutral sind folglich die die man nicht killen muss vllt aber auch einige bug gegner.
an vorkommen/kräuter die in den entlegensten gebieten auf hügeln und berge wo keiner lust hat die zeit zu investieren um die zu holen aber ne es gibt immer solche nerds die alles machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
bis auf die nicht tötbaren gegner( anachronos, ulduar wächter) denk ich gibt es nichts was nicht verbuggt ist was seit 5 jahren lebt.

ps. gibt es einen hordler der jemals daphne stillbrunnen gekillt hat (die kommt inner lvl 20 pala quest vor und das haus is extrem abgeschieden in westfall)?


----------



## MrBlaki (5. August 2010)

Süss ^^
Wie naiv ihr alle seid.
Glaubt ihr echt das bei 11 Millionen Spielern irgendein Mob noch nie gestorben ist? xD


----------



## Nomisno (5. August 2010)

Mir fällt noch was ein!

die Mobs in den verwüsteten Lande, die man niemal unter 1 % bekommt^^ DOer gibts da ne Q, um die vollends killen zu können? :/

Und die faulende Narbe hab ich schon im nördlichen Teil gecleart. Dort steht ein altar der brennenden legion^^


----------



## Toraka' (5. August 2010)

Xela95 schrieb:


> FAIL NPC heißt Non Player controlled



selber FAIEL ROFAILMAO...

NPC ist ein Non Player Character.
oder warum denkst du heissen sie im deutschen NSC (Nichtspielercharakter)?


----------



## Bobenser (5. August 2010)

Malganis wurde noch nie getötet ;-)


----------



## Nostromoss (5. August 2010)

INDICUS schrieb:


> <br />Ups nochwas am Flugplatz von IF die mobs sind sicher noch net gekillt worden^^<br />


<br /><br /><br />



naja die gegend wurde schon oft explored:O)  und die Trogg hab ich selber auch schon gelegt die dort sind.   Im Sumpfland gibt es aber auch einige Widder die auf den Bergekkten hängen, wie schaut es damit aus ? sind die per bogen/ gewehr angreifbar?


----------



## heiduei (5. August 2010)

hmmm... gibt es überhaupt einen mob ( nich die Tiere ) der für keine q gemacht wurde ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre doch i-wie sinnlos ...


----------



## Nomisno (5. August 2010)

Man kommt überall hin^^ Spätestens durch levitate kann man wirklich überall hin. Ich war schon fast auf der Spitze eines Zwillingskolosses. Und zwar nicht der, den man per Q erreicht. Ich bin per levitate hochgekraxelt. Drum glaub ich nicht, das Widder im gebirge überleben können^^

EDIT: Ja, es gibt Mobs, die für keien Q da sind. Im Krater, die Teerlauerer ... für die hab ich noch nie ne Q gesehen^^


----------



## heiduei (5. August 2010)

Nomisno schrieb:


> Man kommt überall hin^^ Spätestens durch levitate kann man wirklich überall hin. Ich war schon fast auf der Spitze eines Zwillingskolosses. Und zwar nicht der, den man per Q erreicht. Ich bin per levitate hochgekraxelt. Drum glaub ich nicht, das Widder im gebirge überleben können^^
> 
> EDIT: Ja, es gibt Mobs, die für keien Q da sind. Im Krater, die Teerlauerer ... für die hab ich noch nie ne Q gesehen^^



Superkleber

dafür ^^


----------



## Zevv (5. August 2010)

bei ferelas gibt es eine insel wo elite drachen drauf sind. kann mir vorstellen, daß davon der eine oder andere noch nie gelegt wurde. hat ja schon zu vanilla keinen sinn gemacht die umzuboxen.


----------



## Rodulf (5. August 2010)

du meinst aber nicht die chimeraoks oder wie die heißen, die man für das epische 'Kochrezept killen muss um die Lenden abgeben zu können? 

oder meinst du die elite Drachin die am Spawnpunkt des Weltdrachen rumlaufen? die sind alle schonmal gefallen


----------



## Soldus (5. August 2010)

über if...da sind trolle in ner höhle an der linken bergseite von if wenn man von vorn guckt...sieht man auch nur wenn man mitm greif vom norden aus dahin fliegt, ich glaub nicht dass es möglich ist, da hinzukommen


----------



## KodiakderBär (5. August 2010)

doch glaub du meinst diese chiomären die standen bei jeder größeren raidgilde aufm farmplan da man aus dem was die droppen zu classic zeit das höchste ausd/wille bufffood amchen konnte
hab die selbst in scharen abgeschlachtet  weil man darüber auch das einzige epische kochrezept im spiuel bekommt glaub hieß dingels abgefahrene chimärocklenden^^


----------



## heiduei (5. August 2010)

Zevv schrieb:


> bei ferelas gibt es eine insel wo elite drachen drauf sind. kann mir vorstellen, daß davon der eine oder andere noch nie gelegt wurde. hat ja schon zu vanilla keinen sinn gemacht die umzuboxen.



doch weil da ein OW-Boss steht, und ich glaub kaum das man da noch trash stehen lässt wenn man versucht hatt den zu level 60 zeiten zu killn ...


----------



## Tikume (5. August 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Was denkt Ihr, welcher Mob könnte heut noch Leben?



Keiner. Dir ist schon klar, dass Server ab und an mal runtergefahren werden und beim hochfahren alle neu spawnt?


----------



## Rodulf (5. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Keiner. Dir ist schon klar, dass Server ab und an mal runtergefahren werden und beim hochfahren alle neu spawnt?



ALLE wäre geil, dann würde ich mir am BT immer meine 500g abholen und dann in Kalimdor auf Drachenjagd gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ZITAT:

doch weil da ein OW-Boss steht, und ich glaub kaum das man da noch trash stehen lässt wenn man versucht hatt den zu level 60 zeiten zu killn ...

nuja die haben ne echt kurze respawnzeit, war zu 60er Zeiten bestimmt immer ziemlich knapp was die Drachen kills angeht


----------



## Schlaviner (5. August 2010)

INDICUS schrieb:


> Ups nochwas am Flugplatz von IF die mobs sind sicher noch net gekillt worden^^



doch die hab ich schon einmal alle gekillt *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (5. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Keiner. Dir ist schon klar, dass Server ab und an mal runtergefahren werden und beim hochfahren alle neu spawnt?



das ist ein einwand aber ich glaube er meint mobs die nochnie von einem SPIELER gekillt wurden ^^
wobei die wahscheinlichkeit wirklich seeeeeehr gering is ...



Rodulf schrieb:


> nuja die haben ne echt kurze respawnzeit, war zu 60er Zeiten bestimmt immer ziemlich knapp was die Drachen kills angeht



naja, es war damal auch schon eine extreme Herausforderung die zu killn ...
da hatt man 40er raids gebraucht


----------



## Bartim92 (5. August 2010)

Ich weiß es Bambi und Klopfer neben dem Westfalllager in Gryzzlihügel 
habe sie noch nie tot gesehen.^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (5. August 2010)

Bartim92 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es Bambi und Klopfer neben dem Westfalllager in Gryzzlihügel
> habe sie noch nie tot gesehen.^^
> 
> 
> ...



Was wird eigentlich aus denen in Cataclysm ? ^^


----------



## Denmaru (5. August 2010)

Ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung...

Hogger wurde noch nie bezwungen - steht ja auch so in Quest in Cataclysm.

/Thread


----------



## heiduei (5. August 2010)

Denmaru schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung...
> 
> Hogger wurde noch nie bezwungen - steht ja auch so in Quest in Cataclysm.
> 
> /Thread



In welcher q denn ? kannste die pls verlinken ?


----------



## DeluxeOne (5. August 2010)

INDICUS schrieb:


> <br />Ups nochwas am Flugplatz von IF die mobs sind sicher noch net gekillt worden^^<br />


<br /><br /><br />


öhm kann ich wiederlegen da ich selbige schon zerlegt hab ist lustig zum waffe skillen da die so schön schnell respawnen ^.^ und die tiere in den bergen ich weiß net da man früher ja mal per walljump sogut wie überall hin kam wenn man wollte denk ich net das da eins entkommen ist ^^ oder wie wäre es mit dem mob von der q "ein buch ich sehe kein buch" oder so ähnlich die npcs kloppen musste die in shat standen welche kurz vorm tot freundlich werden und man nicht mehr angreifen kann ergo ist er auch noch nie gestorben aber den gibts halt noch keine 5 jahre ^^


----------



## Nomisno (5. August 2010)

Soldus schrieb:


> über if...da sind trolle in ner höhle an der linken bergseite von if wenn man von vorn guckt...sieht man auch nur wenn man mitm greif vom norden aus dahin fliegt, ich glaub nicht dass es möglich ist, da hinzukommen




Doch, man kommt hin...die hab ich auch schon alle gekillt (man kommt sogar ohne iwelche hilfsmittel wie slowfall, schnelles reiten etc hin Oo)


----------



## heiduei (5. August 2010)

da fällt mir ein, was ist mit den p-servern ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unwissender77 (5. August 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> In welcher q denn ? kannste die pls verlinken ?


Achtung, Cata-Spoiler. wobei nicht direkt steht, dass ihn keiner bisher besiegt hat, aber in etwa.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heiduei (5. August 2010)

Unwissender77 schrieb:


> Achtung, Cata-Spoiler. wobei nicht direkt steht, dass ihn keiner bisher besiegt hat, aber in etwa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, danke ^^
der satz unter dem Bild is ja mal geil ^^


----------



## Nomisno (5. August 2010)

lol. ist echt witzig^^



KJ starb auch noch nie. Der wurde nur verbannt udn vertireben


----------



## Realsparkle (5. August 2010)

Es gibt beim Ausgang der Höhlen der Zeit in Richtung Tanaris einen Elitedrachen auf der linken Seite. Diesen kann man zwar angreifen, nicht jedoch töten, da er resettet.


----------



## x123 (5. August 2010)

Tippe mal auf irgendeinen Critter (=Level 1 Sachen wie Ratte, Schlange) in irgendeiner langen Instanz (LBRS, Versunkener Tempel, AQ, evtl. auch in diesen Pipelines in Naxx)

Aber eigentlich glaube ich, dass alles schonmal umgehauen wurde.


----------



## Technocrat (5. August 2010)

Unwissender77 schrieb:


> Achtung, Cata-Spoiler. wobei nicht direkt steht, dass ihn keiner bisher besiegt hat, aber in etwa.


Das wäre auch gelogen, denn ich habe. Und zwar gleich zu Anfang vor über fünf Jahren mit meiner Roxanna und im ersten Anlauf und alleine. Das war aber keine Kunst: ich griff damals nur Gegner an, die unter mir im Level waren und machte um alle anderen einen weiten Bogen.


----------



## zondrias (5. August 2010)

Questgeber in Mondlichtung klingt gut....werd ich heut abend aber ändern  :-)


----------



## Marthum (5. August 2010)

Also ein Kupfervorkommen, das (ohne Hacks) eig noch nie abgebaut sein könnte, befindet sich im Nord-Östlichen Ende von Mulgore. Da wo man mit dem Flugreittier rüber fliegt wenn man nach Crossroads möchte. Da ist oben eine Höhle und ein Haus. Da ist ein Vorkommen. An den Ort werde ich auch als erstes fliegen wenn man das in der Alten Welt endlich kann mit Cata.


----------



## Azyurok (5. August 2010)

Hogger xP der pwnd alles was er sieht

ne, ernsthaft^^ 

Wenn es einen solchen mob gibt, dann steht er in aszhara^^


----------



## Simi1994 (5. August 2010)

Irgend so ein Pflänzchen, ganz hinten in Malfurions Höhle in der Mondlichtung....


----------



## **ED** (5. August 2010)

Chuck Norris ?


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. August 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> Thorim,Hodir und Freya wurden ncoh nie gekillt bei 1% hp sit der kampf zu ende udn porten sich in die mitte



You fail.

War die Frage nach einem komplett tötbaren Mob und dann auch noch Classic. Die von dir erwähnten sind LK Figuren.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. August 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Im Dämmerwald gibs ein Haus dort stehen Gegner (nur nicht sichtbar) die haben bestimmt die geringste Killrate



Durch zufall habe ich die mit meinem Hexenmeister gefunden und umgehauen in der hoffnung nach einem zumindest halbwegs guten loot. Tipp von mir: "Lohnt nicht".


----------



## Gwendolynn (5. August 2010)

In Naxx gibt´s große Gebiete, wo man nicht hin muss beim Raid (der äußere Kreis ... ka, wie der heißt) ich denke mal einige Raids werden sich dahin verirrt haben, aber wenn die gemerkt haben, dass es da nix zu holen gibt, könnte da diverse Ratten und Kakerlaken überlebt haben.

Gilt natürlich nur für Post-WotLk-Zeiten.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. August 2010)

Bartim92 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es Bambi und Klopfer neben dem Westfalllager in Gryzzlihügel
> habe sie noch nie tot gesehen.^^
> 
> 
> ...



Doch die haben wir mal mit umgehauen als wir das Westfall Lager Allianz Free gemacht haben. Und einer Rief dann: HEEE hier ist Bambi Klopfer und noch so ein Vieh. Ich dachte zuerst an Gnome aber ne das waren nur Tiere. ^^


----------



## Rudi TD (5. August 2010)

Der Todespirscher in Burg Schattenfang.

Für Allys ist der angreifbar, aber leider nicht tot zu kriegen.


----------



## Kadika (5. August 2010)

wie schon gesagt die neutralen Schüler in Scholomance, oder habt ihr die mal alle gelegt?


----------



## TheEwanie (5. August 2010)

INDICUS schrieb:


> Ups nochwas am Flugplatz von IF die mobs sind sicher noch net gekillt worden^^



Ich hab persönlich einen davon gekillt.


----------



## Korgor (5. August 2010)

Kadika schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt die neutralen Schüler in Scholomance, oder habt ihr die mal alle gelegt?


Ja, mir war mal langweilig...

Ich weiß nur einen, der wohl am wenigsten gestorben ist.
Da gabs doch den Heinz bei der AQ Öffnung ?
Der letzte Boss soweit ich das noch weiß.


----------



## Kadika (5. August 2010)

oh, ok...


----------



## Sarvan (5. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Süss ^^
> Wie naiv ihr alle seid.
> Glaubt ihr echt das bei 11 Millionen Spielern irgendein Mob noch nie gestorben ist? xD



Jo im Gegensatz zu dir wissen wir nämlich, dass a) diese 11 Millionen Spieler nicht alle auf dem gleichen Server spielen und b) die WoW Welt unheimlich groß ist und es jede Menge versteckter Ecken gibt ;-)


----------



## Tontaube (5. August 2010)

Kadika schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt die neutralen Schüler in Scholomance, oder habt ihr die mal alle gelegt?



Ja. Habe jemanden gezogen und der Raum ist ein EP-Spender. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (5. August 2010)

Kadika schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt die neutralen Schüler in Scholomance, oder habt ihr die mal alle gelegt?




oh doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein priester twink wurde mal scholo gezogen von nem kumpel^^ gab nett ep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulero (5. August 2010)

Beim Holzfällerlager im Osten von Elwynn rennen Kinder rum. Die sind nicht angreifbar und somit können sie nicht getötet werden.


----------



## Shaila (5. August 2010)

Diesen NPC wird es nicht geben. Entweder ist er so gut versteckt, dass man schon extra nach ihm sucht (Geheimnisse der alten Welt), oder aber er wird sowiso gefunden. Nimm z.B. den NPC innerhalb des Dammes in Loch modan, da wird bestimmt schonmal ein Hordler extra rein sein.

Also wenn es so einen NPC geben sollte, dann wäre seine Vorraussetzung, dass er nicht in diesem Thread genannt wird.


----------



## Phanix (5. August 2010)

Der Naaru in Shattrath wurde meines Wissens nach (noch) nicht gekillt. Mir ist grade der Name entfallen.


----------



## Olliruh (5. August 2010)

was mit den mops in den Ruinen von Lorderon da sind so unsichtbare geister xD


----------



## MewMewMewtu (5. August 2010)

valithria Traumwandler wurde noch nie gekillt, obwohl sien Boss in ICC ist.
C'thun ist auch noch nicht tot!
Achja und: http://www.wowarmory.com/character-statistics.xml?r=Durotan&cn=Neverdied&gn=Chimera


----------



## Dajimda (5. August 2010)

ich kenn einen. Einder der Drachen vor den HDZ, der kann nicht sterben


----------



## BobaBasti (5. August 2010)

da ist son questgeber irgendwo in sonem brückenteil der eingebrochen ist ... ich glaube die brücke vom sumpfland zum arathi der vieleicht?


----------



## Pastilo (5. August 2010)

Nessy in der Tiefenbahn von Eisenschmiede und Sturmwind wurde bestimmt auch noch nicht getötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den sieht man im Wasser wenn man mit der Tiefenbahn fährt^^


----------



## Caerlon (5. August 2010)

gibt da so ein oder 2 erze an die man nicht rankommt fällt mir grad ein .. die sind entweder im boden oder k.a.

also ... joa

aachja und da gibts noch was das hab ich mal aus zufall rausgefunden ... da is ein gebiet da sind überall elite viecher ... sind ziemlich OP für das q gebiet da .. sind schon coole typen


----------



## Moktheshock (5. August 2010)

Dajimda schrieb:


> ich kenn einen. Einder der Drachen vor den HDZ, der kann nicht sterben




den kannst aber nur angreifen solang du bei nozdurm nicht freundlich bist^^ danach verkauft er ringe das mistvieh despawnt immer wenn er auf 10% is xD^^


----------



## axela (5. August 2010)

Hinterlande, im wasser am rande der Karte, auf den grund eine Krabe..bin mir sicher das so eine noch nicht gekillt wurde.


----------



## Kafka (5. August 2010)

Ach gibt bestimmt mehr als 1. Z.b. Rehe die irgend wo in der Mondlichtung rum krauchen, Widder die auf irgend welchen Bergen rum kraxeln, par Krabben die in irgend welchen Gewässern rum dümpeln usw

Uh und einige Dämonen in der Scherbenwelt z.b. Die, die hinter der Belagerung des dunklen Portals rum rennen


----------



## sauercrowd (5. August 2010)

Hogger


----------



## Vanilecornet (5. August 2010)

Kadika schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt die neutralen Schüler in Scholomance, oder habt ihr die mal alle gelegt?



Ja klar als mage strath zieh eisbarriere arkane explosion bis ein paar habe dann frostnova und blizzard


----------



## Avolus (5. August 2010)

Rudi schrieb:
			
		

> Der Todespirscher in Burg Schattenfang.
> 
> Für Allys ist der angreifbar, aber leider nicht tot zu kriegen.



Doch, ist von Allianzlern klein zu kriegen. Nur nicht bei 1hp aufgeben, nach ein paar Attacks mehr streicht er die Segel.




			
				Gruftpirscher schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich verneinen...
> 
> Ich war da schon und habs einmal komplett geleert.. und ja: Komplett :-)
> 
> Meines Wissens nach gibts da aber doch einen Quest hin *grübel*



Tatsächlich führt eine Quest zu den Trollen im Nordosten der Östlichen Pestländer.
Die Quest startet bei dem Friedhof im Süden, auf dem sich die ganzen Untoten-Trolle herumtreiben.
Vielleicht gab es auch mal mehrere Quests zu dem Gebiet, oder gibt es nachwievor, allerdings habe ich sie noch nicht gefunden.



Kann dem Kommentar eines Posts hier (fällt mir gerade nicht der Nick ein und ich habe zudem keine Lust zu suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) nur zustimmen:
Da es für jeden Mob einen Loottable gibt, ist auch ein jeder bereits gestorben, außer natürlich NPC's like Alexstrasza.
Unabhängig davon ist mein ganzer Post unnütz für den TE, bis auf den Kommentar mit dem Loottable eines jeden erlegbaren NPC's


----------



## Xami01 (5. August 2010)

Wegen Vorkommen, irgendwo auf so nem Berg in Brachland gibts nen Kupfervorkommen, wo man nicht hin kommt hab auch schon alles mögliche versucht um dahin zukommen!


----------



## Blocher (5. August 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage.
> Also ich kann versichern das die drei Ratten vor dem Sturmwind AH nicht dazu gehören. Ich glaube diese zählen zu den am meisten Getöteten Mobs in WOW.
> 
> Also nicht getötete Mobs. Ich denke es könnte vielleicht einer sein der in Desolace im Meer rumschwimmt. So eine Naga vielleicht. Alles was an Land ist denke ich ist mehrfach getötet worden. Nun ja ... vielleicht gibt es doch einen. Und zwar in den Östlichen Pestländern dort gibt es im Norden eine Zone mit Untoten Trollen. Dort ist eigentlich nichts außer den Untoten Trollen. Keine Instanz und kein Quest Ziel. Vielleicht hat einer der ganz hinten befindlichen Mobs dort überlebt.



Nö, ich hab da mal aus Langeweile alles gekillt.


----------



## TheEwanie (5. August 2010)

Den Kroko in der Schattenseite, Dalaran.


----------



## Arthas1993 (5. August 2010)

> Das ist eine gute Frage.
> Also ich kann versichern das die drei Ratten vor dem Sturmwind AH nicht dazu gehören. Ich glaube diese zählen zu den am meisten Getöteten Mobs in WOW.
> 
> Also nicht getötete Mobs. Ich denke es könnte vielleicht einer sein der in Desolace im Meer rumschwimmt. So eine Naga vielleicht. Alles was an Land ist denke ich ist mehrfach getötet worden. Nun ja ... vielleicht gibt es doch einen. Und zwar in den Östlichen Pestländern dort gibt es im Norden eine Zone mit Untoten Trollen. Dort ist eigentlich nichts außer den Untoten Trollen. Keine Instanz und kein Quest Ziel. Vielleicht hat einer der ganz hinten befindlichen Mobs dort überlebt.



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?o=175487

und das ist Nur 1 von mehreren q die zu den trollen da oben führen 

und: 



> Den Kroko in der Schattenseite, Dalaran



den gibts doch noch nicht seid beginn wow ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. August 2010)

Morvkeem schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan der Bewahrer Remolus (wird der so geschrieben?) ein.



ich kite den dauernd weg (tal der prüfungen, wegekreuz, gadetzan) und dann hau ich ihn um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (5. August 2010)

Bartim92 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es Bambi und Klopfer neben dem Westfalllager in Gryzzlihügel
> habe sie noch nie tot gesehen.^^
> 
> 
> ...



..ich wills ja nicht zugeben, aber ich hab sie getötet <.<

Und die Dämonen in Winterquell und der Faulenden Narbe gehören zu einer Hexerquest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich denke, dass irgend ein fisch vor dem Stand in den Sümpfen des Elends selten gekillt wurde. 
Es gibt auch unsichtbare Geister im Vorhof von UC, welche man mit Aoe auch so killn kann und durch Unsichtbarkeit entdecken vom Hexer auch sieht^^


----------



## >DieKuh< (5. August 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> um die sache kurz zu machen ja gibt es. und ich weiß auch wo. Den drachen vor HDZ bzw, dem Eingang (für questreihe zepter der sandstürme oder so) der portet sich bei 20% hp einfach weg. ergo wurde er noch nie gekillt. (Klappt nur anzugreifen wenn man noch nicht neutral ist bei denen, oder auf "im krieg" stellt.



Weist du zufällig auch wo er sich hinportet? Oder ist der dann erstmal aus dem Spiel raus und spawnt dann wieder?


----------



## Orthrus (5. August 2010)

BobaBasti schrieb:


> da ist son questgeber irgendwo in sonem brückenteil der eingebrochen ist ... ich glaube die brücke vom sumpfland zum arathi der vieleicht?



Der Zwerg im *Thandol-Übergang
*Als Hordler kein Problem*...
*


----------



## SchurxoxD (5. August 2010)

Soulii schrieb:


> hogger !



wie es klar war das sowas gepostet wird....aber JA ich hab auch dran gedacht hogger zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema: bestimmt i-nen mob in mulgore oder so da in der ecke gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa[...]aaanz tief in ner höle drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (5. August 2010)

Eine Wilddornrose in einer Tanne bei Zeb Tela 
Ein Zinnerz am Goldküstensteinbruch

Vielleicht durfte auch eine Hyäne auf den Inseln südlich von Tanaris überleben, ein Furbolg in Azshara oder einer der Makuras die da weit vor der Küste planschen. Denkbar auch eine Wache in Mondlichtung oder ein unbedeutender Händler am abgelegesten Zipfel einer Hauptstadt (wer killt schon die Kräuterkundige in OG wenn er Thrall besuchen geht?^^)


----------



## Mlithim (5. August 2010)

also wenn man elite mobs dazuzählt denke ich das im sumpfland bei grim batol noch nen ganzen haufen gibt der noch nichtmal angegriffen wurde ;D


----------



## Synus (5. August 2010)

Mlithim schrieb:


> also wenn man elite mobs dazuzählt denke ich das im sumpfland bei grim batol noch nen ganzen haufen gibt der noch nichtmal angegriffen wurde ;D



Ich sag nur Moonkin und Sternenregen *hust ^^

Bin jetzt eben mitm Dudu von den Sümpfen des Elends Richtung Norden geschwommen und dort ist ziemlich Nördlich ein Krebs im Wasser - hab ihn nicht gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (5. August 2010)

Ich möchte bitte nocheinmal darauf hinweisen das die gesuchten mobs 
1) Keinen Fals aus TBC stammen sollten
2) Keinen Fals aus WotLk stammen sollten
3) Diese seit dem ersten Tag WoW online geben sollte
4) Nur mobs die man killen KANN (Nicht Theoretisch - PRAKTISCH!)
5) Questmobs werden wohl kaum zählen - Meister der Lehren Titel
6) Unnsinige Posts mit "Hogger" oder "gibts nicht" und das wars bitte unterlassen! Wenn ihr Nichts wisst dann drückt Alt + F4 aber Dont't Push the Post-Zähler,,,
7) Mir kam die frage einfach so in den Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8) es Zählen aus kleingetier wie Maden, Katzen etc
9) Es Zählen KEINE Mobs, die es nicht mehr gibt! (Naxx bosse, Mr Bigglesworth aus Classic - Wobei dies auch ned beim Release Day gab)
10) Es zählen auch KEINE Mobs die sich wegporten / immun werden / bei 1 HP bleiben! Es Zählen nur TOTE mobs beidenen auch >>>TOT<<< Steht!
11) Es zählen keine NPC's! Also nichts mit "der ein oder andre q geber hat sicher überlebt".... MOBS =I= NPCS!

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:

Ich denke es werden sicher so kleingetiere überlebt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell sogar ein Wolf in Mulgore? oder ein Eber in Durotar? oder doch eher eine Spinne in Todesheim (Untotenstartgebiet) Ganz tief in der höhle? 

Wäre Interessant zu wissen - Dann geht die Firstkill jagt sofort los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Howjin15


----------



## Rellston1 (5. August 2010)

Irgend ein Kleinvieh wirds schon geschafft haben, Hase,Huhn ,Schlange oder so!


----------



## Jariel1994 (5. August 2010)

IF Flugplatz...nä...hab ich scho gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich bin mir sicher es gibt keinen MOb der noch nicht gestorben ist, wenn er killbar wär. 100% sogar, keinne, null nada niente! Die sind alle schonmal verreckt!

Peace,

Jariel


----------



## Marthum (6. August 2010)

Man sollte diesen Thread mal im Offiziellen Forum posten und bei den Mitarbeitern von Blizzard fragen, ob die nicht iwio in ihren Log's stehen haben wir oft jeder Mon schon gestorben ist. Kann ja sein. Und die können dann zumindest sagen, wer am seltensten gekillt wurde.


----------



## Kadika (6. August 2010)

Wenn wir eine Antwort von Blizz bekämen würde diese Angabe innerhalb von Sekunden nicht mehr stimmen...


...wegen Leuten wie mir...


----------



## Plusader (6. August 2010)

Meinste die haben jedem Hasen ne Nummer gegeben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2010)

Plusader schrieb:


> Meinste die haben jedem Hasen ne Nummer gegeben ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Oh mein Gott, Boss, Hase #20385 wurde getötet...schonwieder!"

Ich vermute, dass kaum jemand ewig weit an die "Erschöpfen-Zone" schwimmt und da Nagas/Murlocs/Krabben killt. An Land sind mit Sicherheit alle Mobs schonmal gestorben, da sie einfach für zu viele Questst gebraucht werden. Vielleicht ein Mob der irgendwo in einem entlegenen Gebiet auf einem schwer zu erreichenden Berg steht.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (6. August 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> den gibts doch noch nicht seid beginn wow ^^



Doch, damals war dalaran aber noch im Vorgebirge des Hügellands ( wenn ich die zone nicht verwechsel.. halt da wo jetzt der Krater ist)

Das kroko wird wohl schon immer da gewesen sein :-P


( Ja ich weiß, dass "Dalaran" damals unter der Kuppel noch nicht wirklich existierte und der mob als solches wohl auch noch nicht da war.. aber loretechnisch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Greuliro (6. August 2010)

Bartim92 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es Bambi und Klopfer neben dem Westfalllager in Gryzzlihügel
> habe sie noch nie tot gesehen.^^
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, die hab ich gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greuliro (6. August 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Den Kroko in der Schattenseite, Dalaran.



war bei dem schon unten, Nicht angreifbar
und und bei dem der in nem rohr hockt war ich auch, gibt son bug wo man unter dala rumfliegen kann


----------



## Serpendis (6. August 2010)

hmm... habe so ne vage Erinnerung.
Es gibt eine versteckte fast nicht (normal) erreichbare Insel(n). Weil der Weg vom Festland übers Meer
führt, das aber zur "Todeszone" gehört. Sprich: "Man stirbt wenn man zu lange dort rum schwimmt"
Dort gibts es NPC-Piraten die einen Rufpunkte auf 3 Fraktionen abgeben wenn man sie tötet.

Die Inseln kann man schwimmend nicht erreichen. Aber mit einem Epic-Mount und "Eisiger Pfad" geht das ganz gut,
da man schnell genug auf die Insel kommt.

http://wow.freierbund.de/index.php?pID=14&elements=40961&eo=1

(nach unten scrollen)

Könnte mir vorstellen das die dortigen NPC`s zumindest lange oder gar am längsten überlebt haben.


----------



## Leuren (6. August 2010)

Der Todesbringer in ICC.


----------



## incen (6. August 2010)

Wenn man am Übergang zwischen Arathi und Sumpfland gen Ostenschimmt und dann der Küste Arathis folg... erreicht man nach laaaangem schimmen irwann man Zwergendörfer. Einige sind da sicher schon gestorben... durch myn Troll. Aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das sich da irwo an solchen Stellen (Küsten wo man nie hinkommt so im allgemeinen) oder so NPC befinden die noch nicht gekillt worden sind. Ähnliches trifft vllt auf Wachen von stadten zu oder Mobs tief in irwelchen Höhlen.
Sicher gibts da was, besonders in der alten Welt in der man bis ätz ya nich fliegen konnte =D


----------



## incen (6. August 2010)

Serpendis schrieb:


> hmm... habe so ne vage Erinnerung.
> Es gibt eine versteckte fast nicht (normal) erreichbare Insel(n). Weil der Weg vom Festland übers Meer
> führt, das aber zur "Todeszone" gehört. Sprich: "Man stirbt wenn man zu lange dort rum schwimmt"
> Dort gibts es NPC-Piraten die einen Rufpunkte auf 3 Fraktionen abgeben wenn man sie tötet.
> ...



Nein da hab'ch schon ma alles gekillt... geht im übrigen auch als Schami mit Wasserwandeln und damals als man Wasserwandeln+mount noch nich ging waren die Raketenschuhe + Hurtigkeitstrank ausreichend =D (ich chill da manchmal mit kollegas ab)


----------



## Vindexa (6. August 2010)

Xela95 schrieb:


> FAIL NPC heißt Non Player controlled



Richtig, deswegen heißt es im Deutschen auch NSK, nicht-Spieler-kontrolliert. Halt mal...

---

Noch ein weiteres Erzvorkommen, ebenfalls in Westfall, ist ein Kupfervorkommen, das laut Karte auf dem Berg mit dem Jangoschacht stehen soll, aber nicht oben drauf und auch nicht im Schacht selber ist. Wurde wohl auch noch nie abgebaut.


----------



## red soil (6. August 2010)

Es kommt nun auch drauf an was mit gekillt meint...Kil´jeaden z.B wird auch nur wieder zurückgestoßen in den brunnen =) und ragnaros lebt ja auch noch =)


----------



## Krezton (6. August 2010)

Blanvalet schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, das ist Van Cleef. Der ist doch wirklich nochnie gestorben!




Hogger natürlich


----------



## Bartim92 (6. August 2010)

red schrieb:


> und ragnaros lebt ja auch noch =)



Ne Ragnaros is Tot und wird von Todesschwinge Wiederbelebt

Kann mich an einen Menschen in der brennende Steppe erinnern der ab 50 % andauernd Feuernova castet (instand) und dann keinen schaden mehr nimmt


----------

